# Twitter öffnet OAuth-Schnittstelle



## Newsfeed (17 März 2009)

Die OAuth-Schnittstelle für den Microblogging-Service Twitter steht jetzt allen Entwicklern zur Verfügung. Die OAuth API soll einen sicheren Zugang von anderen Webseiten aus ermöglichen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

